# can i put live sand in a freshwater tank?



## sonnyrg (May 9, 2009)

can i put live sand and crush coral in a fresh water tank help please


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

sure you can...but the live sand will be dead sand by morning....
crushed coral is fine if you are keeping rift lake cichlids...otherwise it won't be so great for your fishes..


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Ditto what loha said, its gonna put a thick foam at the top of your tank and cloud it up for a while unless you rinse it, anything live in the sand will die, and the pH and alkalinity in you tank will go sky high. so its really only good for rift lake cichlids..


----------

